# Lost bows



## manbear15 (Mar 11, 2015)

howdy 2coolers,

I know this is a long shot but on Sunday may 3rd, I was heading out to bowfish Gibbons creek and had my bows in the back of my boat and they ended up in the bottom of the lake I tried to snag them but didn't have any luck. If you hear anything about anyone finding bows on the lake let me know as I cant afford new ones right now and I am already dying to go. They were a hoyt game getter with a ams bottle on it and a pse king fisher with a 808 zebco. Thanks yall and hopefully i'm on the water soon.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

What part of the lake were you in? May be able to find them with a crankbait? Get someone with a good down scan they may be able to find them


----------

